# Planning a trip to Italy and Spain



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

I am just starting to plan a trip to Italy then on to spain. Leaving April and returning beginning of june. Any ideas will be greatly appreciated as will hints and things to watch out for.

Flyboy63


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*trip to italy - spain*

Hi flyboy
From Cumbria we go to Hull the to Zebruge or Rotterdam overnight
Then via Luxemburg to Munich & I would consider crossing the Grossglockner & down via Cortina de Ampezza towards Rome

Or via Innsbruck & the Brenner pay road also twd Rome

Campsite on the Camping Cheque scheme at Bruck am Grossglocknerstrass & Toblach/Dobbiaco & non CC at Heiligenblut

Innsbruck a CC at Natterssee the the Brennner pay road

you could spend weeks in Toblach with miles of cycle/walking routes & mountains at 11000 ft (makes Gable & Scafell Pike look small) Toblach is over 4500ft


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for that, I am from Carlisle so not to far from you. Last time we went to Germany we went via Hull but my other half was a bit sea sick so she wants to go via the tunnel.
We are making a list of all the spots mentioned it will help us to plan the route. Many thanks

Flyboy63


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Flyboy, We have frequently toured Italy, including Sicily and the Isle of Elba, both very beautiful, we usually go through Belgium, Germany and Austria to get there. There are quite a few very nice Camping Cheques sites along the way. We have also toured Spain and are planning to go there as well as Portugal early next year. But I would not recommend trying to tour Italy and Spain in the same holiday if you are only going for a couple of months. You'll find you are doing so much driving and you'll not have a lot of time to take in the sights. In my opinion it would be much better to plan 2 separate holidays, one to tour Italy and the other to tour Spain, even then you won't be able to see all that you might want to, and will have to go back again and agin and again .....
Phil.


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Phil,

We are retired so time does not mean too much to us, could be that we will stay longer, we are committed to Spain as we have a birthday party to go to! I have heard that there are problems in Austria with tolls on motor homes, do you know anything about this?

Thanks

Flyboy63


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Flyboy, I think the tolls that you refer to in Austria only affect vehicles over 3.5 tonnes, there has been quite a lot of discussion on this subject recently on this site, you could try a search for Go Box if your M/H is in this category otherwise only the normal motorway Vignette that applies to cars and other vehicles of less than 3500kg needs to be bought at any filling station or tabac in Austria BEFORE you go on the motorways. If you travel through Austria avoiding the Motorways you do not need to buy a Vignette.
Phil.


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

Thanks again Phil, 

I am over 3.5 I weigh 3.8 so I guess that I will have to get the box if I go that way.

Flyboy63


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi again Flyboy, OK but as I said earlier if you don't use the motorways you don't need the Vignette or the Go Box. You can go to Italy across the Reschen Pass from Germany on the 179 via Reutte, Fern Pass, Nassereith, then 189 to Imst, 171 to Landeck ( stay on the 171 road because the Landeck Tunnel is a Toll Tunnel ) then onto the 180 to Nauders and you are in Italy. The S40/S38 will take you to Bolzano where you can join the A22 which goes to Lake Garda and joins up with several other motorways which go to all parts of Italy, Venice, Milan, Florence, Rome etc. It's a very good road all the way and can cope with 40 tonners etc, so even large motorhomes are no problem, I have used it several times when I'm just "passing through" Austria. Hope this helps, but still do a search on the Go Box as other members of this site have used it and will advise you on what it costs.
Phil.


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Phil I appreciate the help. Stay lucky.

Flyboy63


----------

